# Never thought I’d be happy saying I’m overweight



## Spireite72 (May 4, 2018)

when I went into hospital I was weighed at just over 15st 2 weeks ago. Got weighed this morning I’m 13st 12lbs that seems a lot in 2 weeks I had 1 week in hospital didn’t eat much as the menu definitely wasn’t diabetic friendly. And a very strict diet this week to get my BGL under control.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 4, 2018)

2st to lose diet only at the minute 2 more weeks until I can start light exercise then another 2 weeks and I can start doing a little more with the heart rehab program.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 10, 2018)

13st 8lbs 4lbs lost this week


----------



## Ljc (May 10, 2018)

You’re doing great.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 10, 2018)

Ljc said:


> You’re doing great.


Thank you


----------



## Bubbsie (May 10, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> when I went into hospital I was weighed at just over 15st 2 weeks ago. Got weighed this morning I’m 13st 12lbs that seems a lot in 2 weeks I had 1 week in hospital didn’t eat much as the menu definitely wasn’t diabetic friendly. And a very strict diet this week to get my BGL under control.


You have made a fantastic start Spireite...often the hard part is the maintaining it...set yourself realistic goals...and take your time that way it  becomes easier to incorporate your new diet & activity into everyday life...initially everything was a massive change for me...a new routine...diet & activity...testing...medication...almost two years later what I found so difficult  has now become like second nature...it can take a while to get there...but such a worthwhile investment...well done...you've worked hard.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 10, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> You have made a fantastic start Spireite...often the hard part is the maintaining it...set yourself realistic goals...and take your time that way it  becomes easier to incorporate your new diet & activity into everyday life...initially everything was a massive change for me...a new routine...diet & activity...testing...medication...almost two years later what I found so difficult  has now become like second nature...it can take a while to get there...but such a worthwhile investment...well done...you've worked hard.


Thank you I start my heart rehab on the 5th of June had a call from my team today. So I can start exercising safely so everything is on the up.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 10, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Thank you I start my heart rehab on the 5th of June had a call from my team today. So I can start exercising safely so everything is on the up.


So it's all thumbs up then.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 17, 2018)

13st 3lbs got a little emotional I’ve now lost over 2st another 1st 4lbs and I will officially no longer be overweight


----------

